# APR Motorsport Pole Position at Watkins Glen



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

APR Motorsportʼs Aaron Povoledo Rockets to Pole on Independence Day
at Watkins Glen International Raceway
For Immediate Release:
July 4, 2007 - Watkins Glen, NY - APR Motorsport experienced itʼs first pole in
the teams short history, capturing the number one spot on the grid of the KONI
ST series race at the historic Watkins Glen International Raceway today in only
the teamʼs fifth professional race.
Povoledo, co-driving with veteran Ian Baas in the #171 VW GTI, was filling in for
regular Baas teammate Dion von Moltke, who was forced to miss the race due to
an odd New York state law which prohibits athletes under 18 from participating in
any event where tobacco or alcohol sponsorship is in place. von Moltke is only 17
years old as of this weekendʼs race.
Povoledo secured the pole on his first lap after a long yellow due to a crash at
turn 6. On the first lap after the yellow flag, Povoledo was able to catch a long
draft on one of the competitors Subaru sedans on two consecutive straights,
gaining just enough to garner the pole.
Povoledo said about the qualifying and pole: “I have to give 100% of my thanks
to my incredible team. From the ownership down to the crew, this team is the
most professional, hard working and classy team I have ever worked with in my
many years or racing all over the world.” Aaron added: “I got a clean flying lap
behind one of the Subaruʼs, making the pole possible. We had a short time to get
it done after the yellow, so I pretty much hung my qualifying on one lap. The car
was awesome and I look forward to a great race tomorrow.
APR experienced additional success via Mark Whiteʼs qualifying the #181 Team
Janica Racing/APR Motorsport VW GTI in fourth place, putting two of the three
GTIʼs in the top five, also a team record.
Mark garnered his fourth place spot on the grid on his last flying lap of the
qualifying, actually drafting teammate Povoledo for part of the lap.
Mark said: “The car just keeps getting better. It was more stable overall and the
crew just did a great job of taking my comments about the car and translating
them into the set up. With the shortened qualifying session, I knew I had just a
few minutes on the grid so when we came off the yellow and when I saw Aaron in
front of me, I worked really hard to get into his draft on the straights which made
all the difference. The race should be a hell of a lot of fun tomorrow and I always
look forward to handing the car over to Randy Pobst, the so-called Mayor of
Watkins Glen!”
The third APR Motorsport GTI, qualified by James Hunt and co-driven by Mike
Sweeney, landed twenty sixth on the grid due to heavy traffic during the session.
Hunt said about qualifying “I feel really bad for the crew, as they car was fantastic
and it was capable of a top ten position. After the yellow, I was caught in the
middle of a pack of literally 10 cars and there was nothing I could do to break free
in those few laps of green. I am excited for the race tomorrow, as I have total
confidence in the car and itʼs a long race. Bring it on!”
The KONI race goes off tomorrow, Saturday, July 5, at 4:40pm. Fans can keep
track of the race on Grand Amʼs web site, where Live Timing and Scoring is
available at: http://www.grand-am.com/livetiming.
For questions or comments, contact APR Motorsport PR Director Michael
Stahlschmidt at (847)899-5121 or [email protected]


----------

